# Best dslr around $1000?



## jowkwondo (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been looking into it and so far I'm leaning towards the Canon rebel 2ti, but they just came out with their EOS 60d for 1,100 but no lens. And as for Nikon cameras i feel that you pay more for less, but that just my opinion.

 I have experience with both, i recently have been using an old Nikon, which only had around 5.6 megapixel or something like that.

 I'm looking to upgrade to a better camera that also shoots HD video. From what i've seen is that canon's video is really good, but i don't know about nikon for video, i've no experience with that.

I have a friend that shoots with the canon 7d,, aren't they pretty much the same, but 7d shoot much faster for continuous action shots?  he shoot's mostly sports, especially baseball, but I'm not sure if i will be shooting sports. It is 700 more though, without lens. lol he's always telling me its better because it feels solid compared to the rebel series(weight and such). 

I also have some old canon lens from film slr, am i able to use those on a new canon dslr?

Oh, and I'm only talking about body and stock lens in price, i will add on other lens later.

So, what do you guys think?

Thanks everybody


----------



## aadhils (Oct 29, 2010)

Canon 50D is under 1k from Amazon.com. Also Amazon has free shipping and no taxes. Film lenses can be attached with an adapter (probably from ebay) but auto focusing will not work.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 29, 2010)

You should really take a closer look at the D7000 for 1199 vs the EOS 60D for 1099 and revisit your assumption that you pay more and get less with Nikon. Something else worth noting that some dont realize is that Nikons are only 1.5 crop vs Canon's 1.6 crop. T2i is a good camera for the money though.  You could also think about saving a few bucks and picking up something that is slightly used.  A brand new D90 for 899 would also be an excellent choice (only does 720p though)


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2010)

jowkwondo said:


> And as for Nikon cameras i feel that you pay more for less, but that just my opinion.
> 
> I have experience with both, i recently have been using an old Nikon, which only had around 5.6 megapixel or something like that.


I have experience with both also, but I started years ago with Canon film cameras and used to use an old Canon digital (D30) that only had 3.1 MP or something like that.

All my gear now is Nikon, because I think they make better cameras than Canon does. Many other pro shooters have done the same in recent years, switching from Canon to Nikon that is.
Do you know what color aware metering is? All of today's Nikon DSLR's have it. Canon only has it in their 7D, 60D and 1D MKIV. Be sure and compare *usable* high ISO too, not just inflated, unusable adjustment ranges.

Canon's cameras have better video than Nikon's with the exception of Nikon's recently released D7000, which is going to kill Canon's 60D, 50D sales. Nikon was the first to offer video in a DSLR, the D90.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 30, 2010)

aadhils said:


> Canon 50D is under 1k from Amazon.com. Also Amazon has free shipping and no taxes. Film lenses can be attached with an adapter (probably from ebay) but auto focusing will not work.


By "film lenses" I assume you mean EF lenses...  No adapter is required.

Canon EF lenses will fit every Canon EOS body.

EF-S lenses will only fit Canon crop body digital cameras.

If you meant the older FD mount lenses, yes - you need an adapter for that.


----------



## jowkwondo (Nov 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> jowkwondo said:
> 
> 
> > And as for Nikon cameras i feel that you pay more for less, but that just my opinion.
> ...


Does the d7000 have manual aperture control for video, like the some canon models?


----------



## rainking (Nov 1, 2010)

jowkwondo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > jowkwondo said:
> ...



Yes, you can shoot full manual in video mode. You can choose your shutter speed, aperture and ISO.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2010)

"Best" DSLR is rather a personal view, which certainly does not apply to all photographers. More impersonal lab tests demonstrate differences that overall are minor in nature.

Canon is best for shooting buildings and man-made shapes. Leica is best for shooting natural shapes and landscapes, but of course their DSLRs cost more than $1,000.  Nikon is great for portraits. The newer Sonys are best for sharp, fast focus where there is a lot of action.


skieur


----------



## noorali (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the canon 550d is the most camera you can get for your money, but i have not used it as a nikon user, and yes you get alot less for your money with nikon.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

skieur said:


> "Best" DSLR is rather a personal view, which certainly does not apply to all photographers. More impersonal lab tests demonstrate differences that overall are minor in nature.
> 
> Canon is best for shooting buildings and man-made shapes. Leica is best for shooting natural shapes and landscapes, but of course their DSLRs cost more than $1,000.  Nikon is great for portraits. The newer Sonys are best for sharp, fast focus where there is a lot of action.
> 
> ...



The A55 is inexpensive  body only price 749.00, and is listed in the DXOmark 2010 as the best for under 1000 and 5th for under 3000

The Nikon D5000 is right there with almost identical scores body only at 599.00 is probably the best deal out there to get started on a budget

The D7000 for an extra 450.00 over the A55 rates second in the under 3000 range.........of course the 1199.00 price is body only


----------



## skieur (Nov 11, 2010)

The Sony A580 DSLR with some interesting extra features costs between $800 and $850.

skieur


----------



## aaronjhonson (Dec 18, 2010)

In that price range you have lots of options. My recommendation is Sony Alpha SLTA55VL DSLR Camera. This camera is small compared to most other DSLRs on the market, but it is competitive in photo quality, ahead in video quality,and has some great features not found on even much more expensive cameras.
- Light weight, small and easy to handle.
- Great photo quality 
and main feture is 
-Extremely fast and accurate AF. It's as good and sometimes better than my Nikon D90!


----------



## Formatted (Dec 19, 2010)

Get the *D7000* because; its what I would do. Why? It has the best ISO performance of any consumer camera, many pros are buying them as a backup body. Its 16 mp which is great larger than most of the cameras suggested above. Its got full HD video and with auto-focus (Yes AF!!) Its Nikon so it has great build quality!

Although its a bit more money you can't go wrong with the D7000

Either that or get a second hand 40D the LCD is a bit crappy but the image quality is great!


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone needs to buy me 2 d7000 please.... It is the season for giving right???


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 19, 2010)

D7000.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 19, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Get the *D7000* because; its what I would do. Why? It has the best ISO performance of any consumer camera, many pros are buying them as a backup body. Its 16 mp which is great larger than most of the cameras suggested above. Its got full HD video and with auto-focus (Yes AF!!) Its Nikon so it has great build quality!
> 
> Although its a bit more money you can't go wrong with the D7000
> 
> Either that or get a second hand 40D the LCD is a bit crappy but the image quality is great!



Actually the Pentax K5 has the best ISO performance in a consumer camera, It has AF in video mode but as shown on youtube can not keep up, pretty worthless. The Sony A55 blows it away in AF video performance.  There is no perfect camera every camera has its strong points and weak.


----------



## Destin (Dec 19, 2010)

noorali said:


> I think the canon 550d is the most camera you can get for your money, but i have not used it as a nikon user, and yes you get alot less for your money with nikon.



I've gotta ask, how can you honestly believe that? The only thing you lose with most nikons compared to canon is full manual, 1080p video. 

If your talking the megapixel differences, that is negated by the fact that Nikon's camera's are generally better at high iso, which is partially because of the lower MP count. 

Nikon's metering system is way more advanced and accurate than canon's too. 

Plus, in the sub $1000 range, Nikon's bodies are made better. Nobody builds a quality plastic camera body like Nikon. Something about Canon's rebel line just feels cheap compared to Nikon's bodies.


----------



## Formatted (Dec 19, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Actually the Pentax K5 has the best ISO performance in a consumer camera, It has AF in video mode but as shown on youtube can not keep up, pretty worthless. The Sony A55 blows it away in AF video performance.  There is no perfect camera every camera has its strong points and weak.



Don't forget that Nikon / Canon have been around decades longer than Sony / Pentax. There are loads of second hand lenses available for Nikon / Canon and less for Pentax and Sony. I'd also argue that Nikon / Canon quality glass is higher than P / S glass.

Plus and minus points for both sides. But if your gonna buy a camera stick with a Nikon or Canon.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 19, 2010)

Formatted said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the Pentax K5 has the best ISO performance in a consumer camera, It has AF in video mode but as shown on youtube can not keep up, pretty worthless. The Sony A55 blows it away in AF video performance.  There is no perfect camera every camera has its strong points and weak.
> ...



Wrong again. Sony has over 120 lenses being made for their DSLR's and dont forget that the Nikkor lenses for the Minoltas also fit.

Pentax all but the original SLRs like Sony have the same mount  now that they did 20 years ago.

  Sony Carl Zeiss lenses worse quality than Nikon or Canon?  I dont think so.

Oh and dont forget that most of those Nikon and many Canons are powered by Sony Sensors.  Basically of you are shooting nikon you are shooting Sony internals

Frankly there is very little difference between all the cameras in the low end market.  the Best performance and Sensor for under 1000.00 according to DXO is the Sony A55 the 580 was not tested as it is too new.  Next is Nikon the first Canon in lower end is way down the list


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are some samples of Nikon Video:


----------

